# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  conversion matlab to vhdl

## camelia alexos

svp qlq un peux m'aider dans la conversion d'un code matlab vers vhdl avec hdlcoder, j'ai fait mes essaies et je suis maintenant bloque

----------

